# Updating to new Xorg



## vyalmicro (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello, my current FreeBSD (10.0 AMD 64, using nVidia binary drivers) setup is running the old Xorg. I want to update to latest available Xorg. I read is some old mailing list that this can be done by adding a new temporary repository. (http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/free ... 01570.html)
I did the same.
But `pkg update` and then `pkg upgrade` didn't do anything.


```
root@indra:/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos # pkg update
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
```


```
root@indra:/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos # pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking for upgrades (1 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
```


How to upgrade to new Xorg?


----------



## blackhaz (Oct 8, 2014)

I have just successfully followed the steps described in your link with adding new repo and it looks like it is upgrading fine. It has found the new 1.12.4_9,1 server. So you need to throw more info at us to help you troubleshoot this - versions and your repo configs at least.


----------



## vyalmicro (Oct 8, 2014)

*Success*



			
				blackhaz said:
			
		

> I have just successfully followed the steps described in your link with adding new repo and it looks like it is upgrading fine. It has found the new 1.12.4_9,1 server. So you need to throw more info at us to help you troubleshoot this - versions and your repo configs at least.



I deleted old new_xorg config file, re created and followed the step. Most probably some typo had made that repo not accepted before. Last time I typed what was to be written, this time I copy pasted.
Thanks for help


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2014)

You can check if the repository is correct by looking at the output of `pkg -vv`. The repository will be at the end, these are some of mine:

```
Repositories:
  dicelan: {
    url             : "file:///usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/10-desktop-default/",
    enabled         : yes
  }
```
And on another machine:

```
Repositories:
  dicelan: {
    url             : "http://j-internetz.dicelan.home/packages/9-server-default/",
    enabled         : yes
  }
```

You can also try forcing an update of the catalog: `pkg update -f`. This should fetch a new catalog, if it fails or fetches from the original FreeBSD repository you've made a mistake in your repository configuration.


----------

